# hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau



## simon (26. Aug. 2007)

hallo ihr da vor den bildschirmen
hier kommt nu auch mein teich*stückchenweise wie ich weiterkomm*
aber zuerst zu mir
heisse: simon*engl. ausgesprochen bitte*
bin:30 jahre
und meistens ein mann*nur ab und an noch kind *
und erbaut wird dieser in reilingen das ist bei mannheim und  liegt in b-w.
hier soll er hin der teich
                          
und nu hab ich mal angefangen zu graben
wie ich auf die idee kam ausgerechnet bei 31grad im schatten loszulegen?  
keine ahnung:crazy: 
deswegen gings auch nich so flott
aber seht selber
                           
gruss simon


----------



## katja (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo seimän!  

willkommen hier im forum, du bist ja gar nicht sooo weit weg von uns (baden-baden)  

also was man da schon sehen kann, gefällt mir sehr gut!  

diese mauer und die umrandung, das hat schon was!

wie genau soll es denn werden? also wie groß, was für ein besatz etc?

ich wünsche dir frohes weiterbuddeln, soll ja jetzt kühler werden  und immer wieder schön bildchen nachreichen, ja?


----------



## Frank (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Seimönn,  

sag mal, das rot markierte trägst du aber ned beim buddeln, oder vllt. doch???  
 

    

Hast du dir schon was mit der Folienbefestigung am Rand ausgedacht?
Ansonsten mal noch viel Spaß beim buddeln.


----------



## sigfra (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon....

sieht ja schon ganz gut aus...   ...

vor allem mit der Mauer im Hintergrund wirkt das ganze nachher bestimmt super...

willst du deinen Teich auch mit Fischbesatz machen ? ... oder ohne... ?

wenn mit... wie machst du es dann mit dem Filter ?...

ansonsten bin ich schon auf weitere Bilder gespannt... zumal du ja gar nicht weit weg von mir deinen Teich baust...  ...

... also... feste weiterbudeln....


----------



## simon (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo ihr 2beide
@katja:so um die 10cbm
@frank/frank ne die sind zum ausfugen vom sandstein
@sigfra/frank
also da sollen fische rein 2-3 koi,2goldorfen,2schleierschwänze,1sonnenbarsch und mal sehn wieviele goldis*mein bekannter hat zuviele mal sehn wievielen ich helfen kann*.
filter will ich ne biotec12 screenmatic+aquamaxeco 8000 oder 12000 mal sehn welche pumpe.aber ehr 12000 besser zu gross als nochmal kaufen 
und randbefestigung siehe beitrag bei:bau eines teiches/fragen zum teichbau von xschnullerx
gruss simon
p.s.@frank/frank für deine nette frage


----------



## simon (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo allerseits
heute war ein guter tag 25 grad und nich zu sonnig also wieder bissle gebuddelt
sehr selbst:
 
und hier ein bild nur für frank/frank
 
die trag ich beim buddeln
gruss seimäääään


----------



## stth (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Seimän,

schaut mir nach schwerem Boden aus! Man bin ich froh nur weichen Sand hier bei Berlin zu haben ... dafür hab ich aber bei 35° gebuddelt (2.tes WE im Juli).

Deine Mauer ringsrum gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Hast ja meine gesehen unter 'Still & heimlich'.

Mach weiter so. 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## sigfra (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo...


ja ja ... die heimlichen Teichbauer....  ...

lassen einen erst teilhaben, wenn fast alles rum ist...


----------



## simon (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo allerseits
heute gings weiter
wieder 26grad im schatten und was mach ich???teich buddeln
so nun ohne viel gesabbel
ich zeig euch einfach was ich getan hab::crazy:
ob hier überhaupt jemand bilder sehn will? 
ich denk schon
also da habt da
                         
hinter die steine                                       
am unteren rand
kommt der filter

 
blick von der tersse aus

                         
das man auch mal aus dem                        
teich kommt,da sollen pflanzen rein   

 
oben hinter die abgrenzung
kommt der filter

jaja morgen flies und folie kaufen das ich am wochenende auch was zu tun hab,nich das ich auf die idee komm zum fussball zu gehn 
ich meld mich dann wieder falls ihr überhaupt bilder sehn wollt
gruss simon

_EDIT by Annett: Bilder und Beschreibung passend zusammen gefügt._


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi simon,

sieht doch toll aus. 

Weiter so,und nicht nochmal das mit dem Wettergott,und den Wolken.

Hat dann promt angefangen zu regnen.

Lg Chris


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

natürlich wollen wir Bilder sehen, was für eine Frage. 
Ganz schönes Loch ist das geworden...

P.S.: Hoffe, der Beitrag ist jetzt so ok?
Wenn Du beschriften möchtest, dann immer nur ein Bild je Zeile zeigen... das wird sonst nix.


----------



## jora (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

Dein "Loch" sieht schon echt klasse aus. Vorallem die Mauer gefällt mich sehr gut  

Wie groß/tief ist denn der Teich?

Weiter so - bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. Also mehr Bilder.  

Wo habt ihr nur die Temperaturen her? Gestern 26 °C?  
Bei uns in Hannover waren gestern 16 °C.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Cool,
sieht aus wie eine Fertigwanne, so gut sind die Kanten Rundgemacht  

Schönes Profil finde ich.
Ich glaube ich fange auch nochmal an  


Gruss
Uwe

Und immer schön Bilder machen, nur weil keiner antwortet, heisst das nicht das nicht geschaut wird.


----------



## simon (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

moin moin ihr teichliebhaber
es geht weiter
flies is drin seht hier
     
     
das rechte bild hab ich mal für die*wandfans* gemacht
und nun die folien bilder  
ist das so ok??
find es soooooo faltig
     
 
isses oder zum 
mit bitte um antwort
gruss simon
p.s.is bissle knapp aber ich will weiter arbeiten


----------



## sabine71 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi,(name habe ich auf die schnelle jetzt nicht gefunden )


Sieht doch schon sehr schön aus  


Versuch es folgendermaßen:
einer steht mit socken im Teich und legt die Falten in eine Richtung, der andere steht außen verlängert die Falten nach außen.

So wie es aussieht wird es eine gepumpte Version? Dann mußt du schonmal keinen bodenablauf ausschneiden.

Versuch die Falten wie oben beschrieben in form zu ziehen. Dann fängst du an Wasser einzulassen und ziehst während das Wasser einläuft die Falten immer wieder ein bißchen in Form.
Aufgrund deiner rundungen wirst du die Falten (genau wie wir auch) nicht alle rausbekommen. Ich finde das nicht schlimm, da können sich später Jungfische drunter verstecken.

Sollten dich die Falten zu sehr stören kannst du diese im nachhinein auch noch mit Innotec festkleben (werde ich noch bei ein paarn machen).

Denk daran die Folie oben noch nicht in Form zu schneiden, da die Folie sich erst noch ein bißchen setzen muß.

So, hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## simon (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo sabine
danke für den *optischen*check
die folie werd ich nochmal versuchen weiterzufalten
leider kann ich kein wasser einlaufen lassen,weil ich die wände noch verputzen will.
bei thias sieht das so gut aus,muss ich auch haben.
es bietet sich an durch die steil abfallenden wände an.
wollte jo grösst mögliches volumen haben
habe auch unten falten gelassen das sich die folie dann noch setzen kann.
gruss simon


----------



## sabine71 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Vom wände verputzen im Teich habe ich keine ahnung.
Da mußt du Thias fragen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Frank (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon,

du willst die Wände auf der Folie verputzen, hab ich das richtig verstanden?  

Bei Thias ist das vllt. kein Prob. weil er unter der Folie, bedingt durch die große Fläche, keine Luft hat.
Bei dir halte ich das allerdings für ein Problem, da gerade dort wo die Falten sind, Luft unter der Folie sein wird. Wenn du diese jetzt "zuputzt" kann die Luft beim Wassereinlassen nicht entweichen. 
Und da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob die Putzwände dem Wasserdruck standhalten. 
Ich stehe der Sache eher skeptisch gegenüber.  

Wenns *gut* aussehen soll, dann Folie raus, Beton rein und laminieren.


----------



## simon (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo frank
hättest du das nicht 790 euro früher schreiben können??
nun werd ich es aufjedenfall versuchen,paar sack trasszement und bissle sand kosten nicht die welt.
habe jetzt testhalber 2 fliesstreifen mit zementbrei gepinselt und gut eingebürstet*auf den ersten blick hebt dat ganz gut*.
nun werd ich von unten her eine 10 mm starke schicht aufziehen und da werd ich ein netz einarbeiten und nochmal 10-15 mm auftragen.
ich hoffe das es hebt.
falls nicht ???
hab ich ein grosses problem
gruss simon


----------



## Frank (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon,

ich weiß ja auch nicht ... vllt. gehts ja gut, ich hoffe es zumindest für dich.   

Außerdem hast du vorher ... so glaube ich  ... nirgendwo erwähnt das du da nochmal Putz drüberschmieren wolltest?! :


----------



## simon (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo aus reilingen
sodele heute war ich mal wieder fleissig
den teich nochmal mit flies ausgelegt,in die pflanzzonen substrat einggefüllt.
anschliesend das flies mit ner stahlbürste aufgeraut und mit zementschlemme bestrichen.
hier mal 2 bilder davon
            

@frank
hoffe auch das es hebt.
habe heut beim fussball mit nem alten spengler gesprochen der meinte das er früher wasserrohre auch mit so fils umwickelt hat.anschliesend wären die auch eingeputzt worden.der putz hätte immer super gehalten auf dem fils.
die beiden bahnen die ich gestern zu testzwecken bepinselt hab,legen sich unter leisem knistern gut an*wenn ich se mit der hand an die folie drücke*.
deswegen werd ich nun noch ne 5mm schicht mörtel aufbringen in die ich das netz einarbeite und anschliesend werd ich direkt sand aufwerfen.
es werden sich beim befüllen*wenn sich das flies/netz/mörtel/sand gebilde* wohl risse bilden,was aber nicht schlimm ist.
hauptsache es hält.
wird mit rissen besser aussehen als wenn nur folie da wäre.
      
gruss simon


----------



## sigfra (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon....

sieht ja schon super aus...  

ich glaube, wenn das ganze fertig ist und ich mal in der Nähe bin, werd ich mir das ganz emal in Natura anschauen... 

... mach weiter so....


----------



## simon (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo sigfra/frank
du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen zu ner tasse kaffee und stückchen kuchen
gruss simon


----------



## sigfra (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon....


tja... das Problem ist eigentlich, das ich kein Problem damit habe, dies auch zu tun....  ...  

also... irgendwann sehen wir uns dann...


----------



## simon (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo zusammen
nach feierabend hatte ich lust in den regenpausen was zu tun.
bin mal gespannt wie es euch gefällt
seht selbst:
 
so soll es ringsrum werden
 
mal ne nahansicht
gruss simon


----------



## Frank (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon,

also kreativ biste, das muss man dir lassen. 

Wenns fertig ist und alles hält :beeten: sieht das bestimmt saugoil aus.  

Ich drück dir jedenfalls ganz dolle die Däumlein.


----------



## jora (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Moin Simon,

das sieht doch sehr gut aus.  

Wenn das hält, überlege ich mir, ob ich mir bei meinem Teichumbau (aber erst in 2-3 Jahren) die Wände auch so gestalte. Also immer schön weiter berichten.  

Wäre auch schön, wenn Du in ein paar Monaten nochmal schreiben könntest, ob alles gehalten hat.

Weiterhin viel Spass :


----------



## simon (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hi ihr da
wieder bissle zeit gehabt und am teich gewurstelt
seht her
 
 
langsam wird der teich fertig
gruss simon


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

also wenn das am Ende auch nach der Befüllung hält (davon gehe ich aus), sieht das sicher total klasse aus! 
Respekt!


----------



## Mühle (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

das sieht richtig klasse aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die nächsten Bilder.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## stth (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Seimän,

hast du den Vlies nur über die Folie gelegt oder mit Folienkleber grossflächig befestigt???? 

Ich hatte das Vlies beim ersten Versuch im Steilbereich auch nur drübergelegt und dann mit Zement eingeschlämmt und Bruchplatten davor geklebt. Beim Wassereinlassen ist es dann leider abgeruscht. Der 2. Versuch mit festgeklebten Vlies (einfach beide Seiten mit Teichfolienkleber bestreichen, kurz antrocknen lassen und dann drauf) ist bombenfest. Dabei hab ich drauf geachtet das keine grossen Hohlräume hinterm Vlies in den Folienfalten entstehen sonst könnte es bei Frost zu grösseren Schäden kommen.

Weiter so. 
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## simon (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo allerseits
erstmal ein grosses danke an alle fürsprecher!!
das baut einen auf    

und zu stefan
hab das nur drübergelegt,einzementiert und trocknen lassen,dann ne 5-10 mm mörtel aufgetragen und ein netz eingelegt,anschliesend wieder 10 mm mörtel drauff und noch im nassen zustand mit bruchsand beworfen.
ich hab aber auch 4 sollbruchstellen gelassen in dem ich da das netz nicht überlappt habe.wenns reisst dann da
aber nach 2 tagen trocknen kann ich glaub ich sagen   
es wird heben
gruss simon
p.s.  es hat geregnet  und ich hab pausiert  also heut is nix mit gucken


----------



## sigfra (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon...


wie... nur weil es regnet, wird nicht geschafft... :  so nicht...

es gibt Leute, die machen sich ein Zelt über den Teich, damit sie arbeiten können....  ... 

von wegen und so... es hat geregnet und ich konnte nicht arbeiten... 

... faule Ausreden....   




















... P.S.: ... hoffe aber, du weißt, wie es gemeint ist...
Also... weitermachen....


----------



## simon (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*


----------



## Jaschi (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Es sieht wirklich supi aus xschnullx  

Kenne das Problem welches du hattest nur zu gut..  

- dort ist etwas platz allso wenn du einen Teich willst mach das beste draus und blos keinen cm mehr vom Garten abzweigen :  - 

Meno, wir sagen doch auch nicht zu den Frauen diese kleine Schublade hast du für Schuhe, wenn du mehr Schuhe haben willst kauf dir kleinere Größen :crazy: 
Das ist sooooooo ungerecht  
Aber was du draus gemacht hast bis jetzt finde ich wirklich klasse... 

Aber eine Frage habe ich da mal zu der Art wie du den Teich angelegt hast.
Du ja das Problem hast tief zu müssen aber nicht den Platz hast um viele Pflanzebenen zu bauen sondern gleich Steil hinab gehst, stellt sich mir die Frage ob man mit deiner Art den Teich zu "Modelieren" Flies/Folie/Flies/Zement etc. nicht auch "Vorsprünge" bauen könnte die bei ca.
 -20 cm einfach ca 30 cm in den Teich reichen und danach wieder zurück gehen, dadurch verliert man fast keinen Platz und hat doch eine möglichkeit für Pflanzen und die Fischis haben ein Versteck.....

Bin nämlich am überlegen   ob ich das bei mir so mache ......


LG aus dem Norden

Jaschi


----------



## simon (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo jaschi
erstmal danke fürs lob 
einen schönen gruss von meiner besseren hälfte*ich hab nich so viele schuhe* 
und dann zu den  ich nenne es mal*pflanzterrasse*
möglich ist das bestimmt aber ich denke nur in einem betonteich den du dann laminieren musst.
denn sone terrasse aus sand ist wohl unmöglich.
höchstens kann ich mir vorstellen ein loch ausheben,obenherum grösser ausheben,vorsprung betonieren und dann oben wieder beifüllen.
aber die folie müsste man dann unter der terrasse ankleben also unten auch betonieren oder verputzen zur stabilität.
und folie würd ich da auch nicht reinlegen wollen*gibt bestimmt tagweise faltarbeit.
als fazitch würd es ohne terrasse machen
dann würd ich lieber den teich verputzen und anschliesend irgentwie  solche balkonblumenkübel  reinhängen.
gruss simon


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

keine Balkonblumenkübel, Ufermatten ist das Zauberwort.  

Zu den "angegossenen" Terrassen kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Ohne Armierung und betonieren wird das sicher nicht halten.


----------



## simon (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo frank
die blumenkübel wegen der ca.30cm in den teich ragen.
gruss simon


----------



## simon (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo alle
heute war endspurt der verputzarbeiten,gottseidank schluss damit.
ich will euch aber nicht schon wieder mit bildern nerven.
ab heut hab ich ja jetzt 3 wochen urlaub,deswegen sollte der teich samstag geflutet sein.
ach komm ich nerv doch wieder mit bildchen,seht mal was dabei rauskam
      
      
 
nun noch nen höhenriss aussenrum und folie abschnippeln und anbabsen das ganze mit riesel auffüllen und auf pflanzen warten.
gruss simon


----------



## sigfra (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon...

sieht ja wirklich super aus...    

warst schon fleißig... .. freut mich, das es dir so klasse gelungen ist...

... wegen Pflanzen... wenn du willts bzw. magst, kann ich dir ein paar abgeben... mein Pflanzenfilter ist eh voll wie die S..    ...

melde dich mal deswegen.... aber nur , wenn du willst... müßtest sie halt dann abholen kommen....


----------



## simon (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo frank
natürlich nehm ich pflanzen von dir.ist ja echt super    
und wenn ich se abholen darf  kann ich ja due  ducks  live sehen  
wie geil is das denn
gruss simon


----------



## sigfra (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon...

dann ist ja alles klar....  ...

mußt halt mal sagen, wann du vorbeikommen willst... 

bis dann


----------



## jochen (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

Einen schönen Teich, samt Umgebung hast du dir geschaffen... 

Bildchen sehen wir hier immer gerne, vor allem helfen sie den Usern weiter die ähnlich bauen möchten wie du.

Ich bin schon gespannt wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt, so ein Teichbau ist ja nicht alltäglich.

Also bitte weiterposten...


----------



## nikita66 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

wow das sieht ja schon echt toll aus. Da haste ja ganz schon gewerkelt. Gefällt mir total gut. Die Terrassen gefallen mir ....  bestimmt weil ich so wenig davon habe . Bin auch schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.

LG
Elke


----------



## jora (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

ist echt super geworden  

Jetzt bist Du bestimmt fit im Putzen.  
Ich glaube, wenn ich meinen Teich in 2 oder 3 Jahren erweitere, werde ich die Wände auch so verputzen.
Vielleicht kann man Dich ja dann buchen. `: 

Mach weiter so, und immer schön mit Bildern "nerven"


----------



## simon (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

lach jörg 
verputzen konnt ich vorher schon  hab nämlich im haus 300 sack putz verteilt
gruss simon
p.s. bin nich zu vermieten:


----------



## MikeCharly (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*



			
				xschnullerx schrieb:
			
		

> hallo allerseits
> heute gings weiter
> wieder 26grad im schatten und was mach ich???teich buddeln
> so nun ohne viel gesabbel
> ...




Hi Seimän, die Form Deines Teiches gefällt mir sehr gut.
Mach baldigst weiter, damit Du bis zum Winter fertig bist.


----------



## rolf007 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,
bin neu hier im Forum. Ist Klasse geworden, Dein Teich. Was hast Du für Putz genommen, welches Mischverhältnis ? Ist der Zement gut für das Wasser, wenn ein Fischbesatz hineinkommt, da Zement Vieleicht unter Wasser Nitrate abgibt? Oder nicht ?
Ich habe nächstes Jahr vor, meinen Teich zu vergrößern, würde es wegen der Ansicht auch so machen, wenn die Wasserwerte nicht beeinträchtigt werden.

Vieleicht erhalte ich hierauf von "Kennern" eine Antwort

Seid alle gegrüßt von
Rolf


----------



## simon (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo rolf
ich hab trasszement und rheinsand 2,5(sand)zu1(zement) gemischt und es fast flüssig angeworfen.also echt  kurz  vor suppe so dünn.
trasszement sollte eigentlich nicht ausblühen oder was abgeben
das war zumindest die aussage von nem bekannten steinmetz
lasse es ja jetzt auch schon paar tage austrocknen
ich werd es mitteilen falls ich doch was merken sollte
gruss simon


----------



## rolf007 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo simon
ich danke für die Antwort, werde Deinen Beitrag weiterverfolgen, denn ich interessiere mich dafür, da das mit dem Sandaufsteuen zum Schluss natürlicher aussieht. Sonst sieht man die nachte Folie, oder muß Ufer- oder Teichmatten einhängen. 
nochmals Danke,
Rolf


----------



## thias (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

freut mich, dass es mit dem Putzen bei dir auch geklappt hat, sieht gut aus  .
Ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache : .... das mit dem Verputzen. Aber die Optik entschädigt alle Arbeit.

Ich habe übrigens ganz normalen Zement verwendet, die erste dünne Schicht 1:1 und dann der Mörtel 1:3. Hatte kein Netz zur Armierung, sondern Kunststofffasern. Aber das kommt auf Gleiche raus.

Die Wasserqualität wird durch den Mörtel nicht negativ beeinflusst. Am Anfang hatte ich einen leichten Nitritpeak, aber seit dem sind die Werte ok und das Wasser glasklar.... Mit Fischen sollte man bei einem neuen Teich sowieso etwas warten.

@ Frank


> Bei Thias ist das vllt. kein Prob. weil er unter der Folie, bedingt durch die große Fläche, keine Luft hat.
> Bei dir halte ich das allerdings für ein Problem, da gerade dort wo die Falten sind, Luft unter der Folie sein wird. Wenn du diese jetzt "zuputzt" kann die Luft beim Wassereinlassen nicht entweichen.
> Und da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob die Putzwände dem Wasserdruck standhalten.
> Ich stehe der Sache eher skeptisch gegenüber.


 (das war Franks Frage...)
Die Mörtelschicht ist knochenhart, da fällt nichts mehr runter oder ab. Unter der Schicht bis zur Folie sind natürlich Hohlräume (besonders an den Falten), aber die füllen sich mit Wasser, denn die Luft entweicht, auf die Mörtelschicht wird also kein Druck ausgeübt.


----------



## rolf007 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Thias,
auch Dir  ein Dankeschön, also kann man den Putz auch mit normalem Zement herstellen. Wie lange dauerte die Belastung mit dem "leichten Nitritpeak" ? Ich frage deshalb, da ich meine Fische während des Umbaus in ein Kinderschwimmbecken "sperren " will, sonst wüßte ich nicht, wohin mit ihnen.
Habe 3 ca 30 cm Koi´s und diverse Kleine, die ich später in das erweiterte, bzw. vergrößerte "Zuhause" setzen möchte.
Gruß,
Rolf


----------



## simon (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo rolf
also ich ähhh ja ähh ich würd die koi  nehmen nur zurückbekommen hmmmm wenn die sich dann wohlfühlen behalt ich se glaub ich   
gruss simon
p.s. teich is fertig und geflutet  bilder kommen später


----------



## simon (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo nochmal
hab bildchen mitgebracht vom pflanzen und auffüllen
ich muss echt sagen  is schön geworden
aber seht selbst
          
          
          
          
[und an dieser stelle
VIELEN HERZLICHEN DANK
für eure unterstützung durch:tipps,links,gute ratschläge und vor allem
eurem wohltuenden zuspruch   für everyone
gruss simon


----------



## nikita66 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Simon  1 , das sieht ja voll super aus.  Da hat sich ja die ganze Mühe gelohnt.......... aber die Teichgröße musst du nun im Profil ändern  ... warst ja vorhin schon bei 9000 l . Schön, das alles so geklappt hat wie du dir das vorgestellt hast. Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Teich....mach weiter so, wird genial dat "Ding" .

Liebe Grüße
Elke


----------



## rolf007 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,
sieht doch gut aus Dein Teich. Kannst stolz sein. Für meine Fische ist schon gesorgt, habe ein Hochbecken, wo sie reinkommen, bis mein Teich fertig ist. Baubeginn ist ja erst das Frühjahr, da macht es den Fischen nichts aus, da sie den Filter mit angeschlossen bekommen.


----------



## thias (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon, jetzt sieht man die schönen Wände gar nicht mehr :? , aber das kommt bestimmt wieder  .

Ich habe glaube den gleichen Skimmer  ... er skimmt ganz gut, ... wenn der Wind richtig steht


----------



## simon (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo thias
mein skimmer zuckt nichmal 
muss ich mir morgen nochmal ansehen
ich seh mich schon frieren
gruss simon


----------



## sigfra (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon....


da kann ich nur sagen.... 


    


... wenn dein Wasser wieder klar ist, sieht es echt top aus... gefällt mir wirklich... 

... wir sehen uns...


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Saimon,
ich bin beeindruckt (und neidisch, echt!). Die Idee mit dem Verputzen der Folie scheint in Mode zu kommen. Die Verwendung von Trass-Zement im Mörtel ist super, das hilft gegen mögliche Alkali-Korrosion (das Problem hat man nicht nur in Meerwasser; vielleicht gibt es zukünftig noch mehr Beiträge im Forum, um dieses Thema zu beleuchten). Für mein geplantes "Steilufer" eine klasse Anregung von Dir. Anfangs wollte ich die Folie in die Wand klemmen, und irgendeine Steinmatte oder so ein Zeug drüberhängen. Diese Umstände kann man sich wohl sparen, und besser sieht das auf keinen Fall aus.


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

das sieht doch wirklich gut aus. 1 

Betreffs Skimmer: Schau mal nach, ob Du nicht noch Luft in den Schläuchen hast. Die müssen komplett geflutet sein, damit er zieht.

Mein Oasestandskimmer ist sonst gern zur Rakete mutiert.... 
Auch heute ist das noch so - zieht er Luft, schießt er trotz Steinbepackung nach oben.


----------



## Baitman (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon!

Na das kann sich doch wirklich sehen lassen!  Freut mich das das bei dir mit dem verputzen so gut geklappt hat... Ich habs auch versucht bin aber kläglich gescheitert... Nach 2 Tagen rumpobierens hatte ich aufgegeben. Der Putz blieb an den Steilhängen einfach nicht hängen, egal ob ich gerieben oder beworfen dünner oder dicker angerührt habe. Habe das Vlies dann lediglich "eingeschlämmt", was auch besser aussieht als das blanke Vlies zu sehen...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Man man man Simon,

da warst du aber fleißig,in der zeit wo ich net da war.

Sieht Toll aus


weiter so..... 


Lg Chris


----------



## Schnubbes (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo,
kann mich neidvoll anschließen. Sieht toll aus. Ich habe aber noch eine Frage, deren Beantwortung ich dann für meinen Teich nutzen kann  :

Wie bitte hast du die Pflanzen eingebracht? Mit oder ohne Korb? Ist unter dem Kiesbett noch Sand oder stehen die Pflanzen direkt auf diesem Mörtel? Konnte es in deinen Beiträgen leider nicht finden. 

Danke und liebe Grüße

Sabine


----------



## simon (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo sabine
ich habe den putz nur bis zum ende der rundung gelegt.dahinter mit sand aufgefüllt und ab oberkante rundung mit kies leicht nach oben angeschrägt.das da der fischmist  auch mal runterschwimmt richtung pumpe. und in den kies/sand  direkt die pflanzerli rein
gruss simon


----------



## simon (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo steffen
zu deiner info
zuerst flies aufgebürstet das es so haare zieht ,anschliesend eingeschlemmt+1tag trocknen,dann ne 5-10mm putzschicht aufgebrachtda das netz aufgelegt und nochmal recht dünnflüssig mörtel drüber.ich hab immer so meter stücke gemacht bis dann am ende des stückes bist kannst die sandkanone starten und sand abfeuern.ich glaube das man es nur so haltbar machen kann
gruss simon
p.s.  das mit dem mörtel abfallen hat ich auch bevor ich es dann so probiert hab wies oben steht


----------



## simon (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

und nochmal hallo annett
ich hab mein skimmer problem auch gelöst.
in dem dummen schwimmding*das ding was man zum sauber machen runternimmt* da war noch luft drin darum schwamm es immer auf
musste wegen dem blöden skimmer heut die badehose anlegen,aber bei 24grad is das noch erträglich
immerhin hab ich nu nen schwimmteich  
irgentwie hab ich beim skimmeraufstellen unbemerkt noch den sateliteneingang an der pumpe wieder auf 0 gestellt und als ich die pumpe wieder rausgeholt hab ich den skimmer von seinem stellplatz gezogen
ich kann euch sagen ich war  und kurz vorm 
abba nu geht alles
gruss simon
p.s. sorry das ich 3 antworten einzeln getippt hab bin wohl schon zu müd um klar zu denken


----------



## jora (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

Hut ab! Ist wirklich super geworden dein Teich     

Wenn ich das so sehe, möchte ich am liebsten nächstes Jahr gleich umbauen. :crazy:


----------



## Frank (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Mensch Saimön,

bisch ja feddisch. 
Und 1A+ siehts aus.  1

Aber sag mal, wohnst du eigentlich noch in Deutschland ... 
sieht irgendwie so ... mediterran bei euch aus.  

Auf jeden Falls wünsche ich dir jetzt viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Teich.


----------



## simon (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo frank
vielen dank für das lob
das ist nicht mediteran sondern orginal badensich
sandsteine sind aus heidelberg gekommen vor 100 jahren ich hab se nur beim schopfenabriss vom vorbesitzer gerettet,die hätten die tatsächlich in ne brechanlage gekippt
die kieselsteine sind orginal rheinkiesel*der rhein is 5 km weg
gruss simon


----------



## simon (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo zusammen
ein paar eindrücke für euch vom teich am sonntag
          
           
und nun die vorerst ersten
          
schönen sonntag noch
gruss simon


----------



## Hawk0210 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon 

Habe mir grade mal dein ganzen Teichbau angeschaut 
und muß sagen ich bin total begeistert!!    

Echt ganz toller Teich


----------



## Uli (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hi simon,
ist dir gut gelungen dein teich. was mir aber aufgefallen ist das du das wasser mit dem skimmer von der oberfläche abpumpst und die pumpe auf dem grund steht.da hast du zuviel verluste!ich habe den gleichen skimmer und habe die pumpe direkt in den skimmer geschraubt.
gruß uli


----------



## simon (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo uli
ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich nicht verstehe was du meinst
kannste das nochmal erklären bitte
weil der skimmer saugt mit der halben leistung die oberfläche ab  und der rest der pumpkraft wird genutzt um tiefenwasser rauszupumpen.
so hat mir der händler das erklärt  die ist ja auch auf stellung 2 gestellt das heisst sie pump beides zur hälfte glaub ich
und die pumpe war mal zur hälfte eingegraben,hatte sich aber vertellt und ich musste sie nochmal hochholen.
wenns morgen warm is  tauch ich rein und leg sie wieder auf den grund,wo sie hingehört
gruss simon


----------



## Uli (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hi simon, 
wenn sie vom grund auch noch was abpumt ist das ne andere sache.ich dachte das du nur über den skimmer pumpst.
gruß uli


----------



## sigfra (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon...

sieht doch super aus.... und wenn das Wasser so bleiben würde, wäre es doch noch besser... oder ?

... aber auch du wirst nicht drumrum kommen, das dein Wasser grün wird...

... aber mit genügend Pflanzen und Geduld wird sich das dann schnell geben..

... und Fische passen ja auch noch ein paar rein... 


... ach ja... hast du denn jetzt dein " Leck " gefunden ? ... oder hat sich das erledigt ?...


----------



## simon (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo frank
naja das leck 
erst dacht ich ja
dann wieder nachgedacht und zu nein tendiert weil 4 tage 25 grad mein körpervolumen mit im teich was ja dann auch überläuft
aber gestern hab ich nochmal aufgefüllt und nu wieder 5 cm weg
ich lass es nun mal in ruhe fallen bis es aufhört und geh dann mit milch auf die suche,je nachdem wo es is entscheide ich dann was zu tun is reparieren aber nur ohne megaaufwand oder wenns komplett an der falschen stelle is*ja was macht man dann*??
ich glaub dann schieb ich ihn zu und mach rollrasen drüber

naja wart mers ab
bis denn
gruss simon


----------



## sigfra (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon...

wenn dein Wasserstand aber nicht mehr weiter sinkt... dann erst nochmals ein wenig auffüllen, bevor du auf Lecksuche gehst...  ..
... sonst findest du nichts...


----------



## simon (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo sigfra
nochmal füllen??
meinste er  *setzt*sich grad  odda was??
treff ma uns inner shourtbox??
gruss simon


----------



## simon (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

halloooooooooo
hier mal teichbewohnerbilder zum angucken
als erstes die ente
 
danach der zaun*nur als notmaßnahme da mach mer noch was richtiges
und nun die fische in nicht allzuguter bildquali
           
           
gruss simon
p.s. der gelbe is mein absoluter liebling


----------



## simon (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo
heute sind nun die letzten bewohner eingezogen
5 orginal odenwälder koi  von sigfra/mume spendiert
VIELEN LIEBEN DANK NOCHMAL  FÜR DIE FISCHE UND DIE GASTFREUNDLICHKEIT
und hier mal für euch zu sehen
 
gruss simon
p.s.mumes käskuchen is echt ein gedicht


----------



## simon (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo leute 
nun mal die letzten bilder vom teich für die nächste zeit
als erstes fertiger teich mit katzenschutzzaun
 
und nun nochmal fischbilder
   
   
   
 
so das sind ein teil der bewohner
insgesamt wohnen nun im teich
8koi,9goldorfen,5goldfische,1sonnenbarsch,3shubu.... und 5 gründlinge
nochmal vielen lieben dank an die tollen helfer hier an board die einem immer mit rat und motivation zur seite stehen.
besonderst an sigfra und frank die immer extra viel gedult mit mir hatten
nun isses geschehen der teich is fertig
            
gruss simon
p.s.man muss schon wirklich bissle :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: sein um sich sowas anzutun


----------



## sigfra (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon...


sieht doch echt super aus... wirklich... man könnte meinen, der Teich ist schon länger da... 

ich bin ja gespannt, wie sich dein Teich optisch verändert, wenn im Frühjahr deine Pflanzen zulegen...  


... irgendwann siehste dann vor leuter Pflanzne kein wasser mehr.....

... also.. mach weiter so..


----------



## nikita66 (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo simon,

1  Glückwunsch zu deinem fertigen Teich. Das ist echt alles sehr schön geworden, das mit den Steinen ist gefällt mir super gut. Wenn im Frühjahr die Pflanzen wachsen wirst du sehr viel Freude an deinem Teich haben. 

Dann wirst du bestimmt nicht mehr denken dass man verrückt sein muss um sich sowas anzutun  ..... obwohl ich gelegentlich auch so denke   

Auch den Katzenschutz hast du super hinbekommen. Nun hast du erstmal Ruhe vor ungebetenen Eindringlingen. 

Die Fische sind auch sehr schön und das Wasser schon schön klar........bei mir leider noch nicht so .

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit Fischis, Teich und Forum.   


LG
Elke


----------



## sigfra (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*



			
				xschnullerx schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 18491



Hallo Simon...


eins muß ich ja noch sagen... 


du hättest ja deinen Rollrasen wenigstens über Kreuz verlegen können...
bzw so, das man keine Naht sieht.... 1

jetzt haste alles so perfekt gemacht... und dann sowas... 


 ...     ....


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> du hättest ja deinen Rollrasen wenigstens über Kreuz verlegen können...
> bzw so, das man keine Naht sieht.... 1
> 
> jetzt haste alles so perfekt gemacht... und dann sowas...
> ...





   

Da hat er aber recht........



Nun mal im ernst,hast du gut hin bekommen.

Weiter so....

LG Chris


----------



## simon (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallooooooooooooooo
nochmal fischis
  
ich kanns einfach nicht lassen meine rasselbande zu blitzdingens
gruss simon


----------



## sigfra (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon...


man... da haste aber ein paar schöne koi.. 


... mal im ernst... es ist schön, zu sehen, wie siech jemand anderer an diesem schönen Hobby erfreut...:crazy: 
Ich wünsche dir, das dies anhält und dementsprechend so bleibt...

... auch wenn du mit Sicherheit irgendwann auch Tiefschläge diesbezüglich einstecken muß... aber ich denke mal, es gibt keinen Koi bzw. Teichbesitzer, der dies nicht schon hinter sich hat...

Also... mach weiter so...


----------



## Hawk0210 (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon 

dein Teich ist echt spitze geworden....  ......und die fischis machen sich doch super gut.Wünsche dir weiterhin viel spaß mit deinem Teich und den Fischis!!!


----------



## Lobo (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,
ja, der Teich ist schön. Was mich aber gleich bei Baubeginn interessiert hat,
wie verhält es sich mit den geraden Wänden und Rändern, wenn er zugefroren ist? War da schon mal eine dicke Eisschicht drauf, ohne dass was nachgegeben hat?
Gruß, Lobo


----------



## simon (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo lobo
es war im dez ne ca15cm  eisschicht *am rand so dick* drauff
passiert is garnix 
da ich ja inneer mitte  mittels blubberbläschen  eisfrei gehalten hab  denke ich das der  druck sich dann nicht auf den rand auswirkt
gruss simon


----------



## simon (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo und servus
heute in reilingen  16grad und nur sonne
meine fische sind wieder wach und das wollt ich euch auch zeigen

         
schöne woche wünsch ich
gruss simon


----------



## Marlowe (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Ich freue mich auf die Bilder, wenn der Teich bepflanzt ist.

Sieht ja so schon hoffnungsvoll aus!


----------



## simon (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo marlowe
eigentlich isser das schon
gruss simon


----------



## RainerSchm (2. März 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

sieht klasse aus, Dein Teich und Deine Sandsteinmauer. 2 Fragen hätte ich noch dazu:

1. Welches Vlies hast Du denn verwendet? 
2. Mit was hast Du die Sandsteinmauer verfugt bzw. gemörtelt? 

Ich hatte letzten Sommer mal ne kleine Mauer hochgezogen und mit Trasszement gemörtelt. Wenn ich trocken angerührt habe, um die Dicke hinzubekommen, dann hat er mit den Steinen nicht mehr gebunden. Und etwas feuchter bekam ich die Dicke nicht mehr hin. Was könnte ich da falsch gemacht haben? Hast Du eine Idee? 

Schönen Sonntag noch

Rainer


----------



## simon (2. März 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo reiner 
zu1:ganz normales teichflies 300g    nur vor dem einstreichen  mit stahlbürste
aufgebürstet um mehr fäden zu haben.
zu2:die mauer ist mit normalen mörtel (zement/maurersand der rote,weil der das wasser besser hält im verhältnis 1:3 angerührt,konzestenz: normal zum mauern)
gemauert.nur habe ich die sichtfugen nachträglich ausgebildet.also erst war die mauer gesetzt worden  und die fugen habe ich immer ausgekratzt so lange er noch feucht war.anschliesend recht trockenen mörtel angemacht(so das er sich gerade noch so in kugeln hat drücken lassen) und jede fuge einzeln mit fingereindrückmethode verfüllt,anziehen lassen und per gummihandschuh rubbeltechnik geglättet das dauert zwar ne weile aber wird dafür recht schön(die schmerzen in den händen sind aber nicht so schön).für die 15 meter mauer  haben wir ungefähr 50arbeitsstunden benötigt und die is nur auf meiner seite verfugt.
anzumerken is noch bitte nur trasszement verwenden wegen ausblühen,und anschliesend hab ich die mauer+fugen noch mit natursteingrund bestrichen zum schutz vor umweltdreck(vögel,regenspritzwasser usw)
gutes gelingen wünscht  simon
p.s. die rückseite is dieses jahr dran  kannst hier nen kostenlosen aber arbeitsintensiven lehrgang buchen,falls es garnichtklappen will


----------



## hergen (2. März 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Rainer


muss die Steine vorher anfeuchten, nass machen so binden dei Steine sich mit dem Mörtel wenn man es nicht macht verbrennt der Mörtel am Stein und bindet nicht mehr


gruss helge


----------



## simon (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo zusammen
war wieder ein schöner tag heute da hab ich mal paar bilder gemacht für alle dies intressiert 
 
 
 
gruss simon


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Klar wollen wir das sehen, aber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auf Bild 3 ist ein __ Reiher, verscheuch den mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ich finds echt klasse, und wenn dann erst einmal die Pflanzen das wachsen endecken


----------



## wp-3d (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon

Ist das jetzt auch mit der Faser gefiltert?


----------



## simon (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo werner
ja auf bild1 rechts  sieht man den filtereimer  gefüllt mit 8litern filterfaser grob
und die in der mitte liegende pumpe geht an den biotec12screenmatic2   
hallo utzoff
das ist ein bestochener __ reiher der hält den hund vom teich fern  und macht den fischen nix 
gruss simon


----------



## wp-3d (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon

Es sieht ja klasse aus, 

Gibt es noch Bilder von den letzten Wochen ?


----------



## Uli (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo simon,
sieht wirklich klasse aus dein teich.jetzt sag dem werner noch das dein teich vor ein paar wochen noch aussah wie ne güllegrube,dann hast du heute wieder einen menschen glücklich gemacht 
spass beiseite,hat der eimer was gebracht?
gruß uli


----------



## simon (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo nochmal werner
leider gibt es keine bilder von dem zustand vor dem filtereimer.
ich könnte morgen welche machen,da ich heute 4-8mm kies eingebracht habe sieht der teich nun schrecklich aus.
fast so schlimm wie vor dem filtereimer.
aber ich will dazu auch mal sagen das es nicht in meiner absicht liegt hier eine beweisführung zu machen.
ich habe gesehen das es wunderbar klappt und gut isses für mich.
sonst wird das noch zu einer endlosdisku. um diese grobe filterwolle.
nebenbei bemerkt   als ich schon am wursteln war hab ich den filtereimer heute gleich mitgereinigt und mal im kübel so ausgewaschen wie du,war zwar nicht so dreckig wie bei dir  aber ich bin froh den mist wieder rauszuhaben aus dem teich.
andere dürfen das halten wie sie denken  ich bin für mich so zufrieden mit dem teich.fische und pflanzen(anfänge) sehe ich  und gut is
nur ein kleines makel  die schläuche und der eimer  sind optisch nicht so schön.
gruss simon


----------



## wp-3d (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*



			
				Uli schrieb:
			
		

> hallo  sag dem werner noch das dein teich vor ein paar wochen noch aussah wie ne güllegrube
> spass beiseite,hat der eimer was gebracht?
> gruß uli




Hi Uli

Woher weist du das, hast du schon Bilder gesehen. 

Natürlich freue ich mich wenn andere ihren Teich günstig und schnell sauber bekommen.


----------



## wp-3d (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon

Da du ja ein Filter am Teich hast, kannst du den Eimer nach der Klärung aus dem Teich nehmen und nur bei Bedarf, eventuell alle 2 Monate für ein paar Tage wieder in Betrieb nehmen. 

Im Winter, wenn du deinen Filter ausschaltest, würde ich den Eimer mit einer kleinen Pumpe durchlaufen lassen. 
Klappt bei mir in der kalten Jahreszeit sehr gut ohne Reinigung  

Hier noch ein interesanter Link, den Karsten eingestellt hatte.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=159943#post159943


----------



## simon (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo werner 
diese gedanken sind mir auch schon durch den kopf gegeistert.
is ja echt gut der eimer,aber ehrlich gesagt potthässlich im teich.
da jetzt auch die pflanzen langsam wachsen kann ich vieleicht bald auf den eimer etappenweise verzichten,naja ich warts mal ab.
aber lieber seh ich den hässlichen eimer als garnix im teich ausser fische an der oberfläche beim füttern.
der einzigste nachteil am eimer ist das er keine baktis/__ parasiten grillt
deswegen bin ich am überlegen mir mal ne kleine uvc 11w oder so,doch noch zu gönnen.
ach das ist schon sehr schwer so als anfänger alles zu lernen und zu testen.
aber ich muss dich mal loben wie du dich immer wieder um mich kümmerst und mir tips gibst find ich echt  
da könnten sich andere mal ne scheibe von abschneiden
DANKE @WERNER
gruss simon


----------



## wp-3d (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon

Danke für die Blumen

Viele werden dich um dein klares Wasser beneiden, wozu um Himmels Willen brauchst du jetzt noch eine UVC? 
Immer schön auf sauberen Teich achten, somit halten sich Krankheitskeime und __ Parasiten in Grenzen.
Gesundes sauberes Wasser, bringt im Endeffekt auch gesunde Fische.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon,



			
				simon schrieb:
			
		

> der einzigste nachteil am eimer ist das er keine baktis/__ parasiten grillt
> deswegen bin ich am überlegen mir mal ne kleine uvc 11w oder so,doch noch zu gönnen



Ich habe meine UVC im letzten Jahr nach einbringen des __ Hel-X im Filter und dem zukauf einiger Pflanzen gänzlich ausgeschaltet und bislang *noch nicht* wieder in Betrieb gehabt. 

Und das wird auch so bleiben!! Das sollen mal schön die Pflanzen regeln. Werde nächste Tage noch die Pflanzen die ich am Sonntag bei Werner und Friedhelm abgestaubt habe, an entsprechender Stelle einsetzen; (im Teich sind sie ja schon) und dann woll'n wir mal sehen ob wir der Frühjahrsalgenplage nicht so Herr werden. 

Ich bin nu auch so langsam auf den Trichter gekommen das eine UVC nicht wirklich was bringt. Das Problem muß man einfach anders angehen.


----------



## simon (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo zusammen
!!!warnung!!! das geht jetzt mächtig off-topic
jetzt folgt eine kurzgeschichte aus klein simon`s leben:
schon als kind war ich sehr sehr faziniert von fischen,weshalb ich mir ein aquarium zulegte.mein vater hat sich ein buch gekauft zu dem thema welches er vorneweg gelesen hat um wenigstens ein ahnung vom thema aquarium und fisch zu haben.also wurde es eingerichtet, befüllt und nach einiger zeit kamen auch fische rein.soweitsogut aber natürlich wurden die fische krank(was war zu erwarten bei nem 10 jährigen und dem an chronischen zeitmangelleitenden vater) weswegen wir zum händler des vertrauen fuhren und bericht erstatteten.dann wurde wasser getestet und immer schön**heilmittelchen** verkauft.worauf es manchen fischen besser ging,andere ging es dafür schlechter,manche starben usw  kurzum  ich hab das hobby aquarium nach 1 jahr aufgegeben weil ich dieses auf unf ab  einfach nicht mitansehen wollte.

nun sind 20 jahre vergangen und man(n) hat einen teich.der sachverstand lässt auch diesmal zu wünschen übrig obwohl ich vieles gelesen habe.
ich verbringe sehr viel zeit am teich(am tag so 1-2 stunden) und lese hier allabendlich noch alles mögliche um was zu lernen.
-mal sieht man fische hüpfen(gleich nachgefragt hier)
-mal sieht man sie sich scheuern(auch da macht man sich sorgen,könnte ja was anliegen)
-dann habe ich im moment einen kleinen koi der etwas gerötet ist an der seite(weshalb ich sofort den händler des vertrauens aufgesucht habe,um wieder ein mittel zu bekommen,welches sich der bakterien im fisch annehmen soll weil es ja momentan bei den temp. keine __ parasiten sein können. mittel heisst  sera koi bakto tabs  wirkstoff nifurpirinol
-und nun hab ich mir halt gedacht  naja sone uvc  gegen parasiten  wär wohl auch nicht verkehrt
wobei wir nun am thema das zuletzt behandelt wurde  zurück  wären

also ich will noch dazu sagen  ich kann verstehn wenn manche nun sagen   ach der is doch bissle:crazy :crazy 
aber mir fehlt wohl einfach die l.m.a.a. einstellung zu tieren wie sie andere menschen einfach haben.
mit einsatz in den teich habe ich die verantwortung für die tiere übernommen und will das es ihnen gut geht.nicht mehr und nicht weniger 

wegen obriger geschichte bin ich irgentwie angespannt und weiss nicht so recht was ich nun tun soll?

gruss simon


----------



## Olli.P (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon,

dir ist aber schon klar das du mit der UVC nicht nur die schlechten Bakkis wegbrutzelst oder  

Wie wär's mit einer ausgewogenen Ernährung??

Z.Zt. ist z.B. noch leicht verdauliches Futter angesagt  

Und das im Moment aufgrund der bei seit Wochen ca. 10° stehenden Wassertemp. anscheinend die __ Parasiten die Überhand gewinnen, ist nun auch schon mehrmals Berichtet worden. So langsam aber sicher bekommen viele das ein oder andere Problem

Ich selbst probiere es im Moment mit gezielten Vitaminzusätzen. Ob's was hilft kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. Aber meine Koi fahren da voll drauf ab  

Wie heißt es doch immer so schon in der Werbung: Acti.el aktiviert Abwehrkräfte.....

So nach dem Motto: Versuch macht kluch 

Was machst du denn so damit du z.B. keine Grippe oder so bekommst???
Wende das doch mal im Übertragenen sinne bei deinen Fischen an


----------



## simon (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo olli 
ja das wäre nun auch nen versuch wert
wie bringst du ihnen denn die vitamine nah??
ich denke sone brause tablette innen teich  werfen is wohl nicht möglich oder 
meine bekommen extra koi mini futter  endweder normales  oder mit fischöl  angereichert  viel anderes geht leider nicht  bei ner durchschnittsgrösse  von 6-7 cm pro fisch.
gruss und danke für den tip
simon


----------



## Olli.P (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon,

ich habe mir die Vitamine mal in Flüssigform von K..discount mit Bestellt, da ich eh was für meinen Filterumbau haben musste. die gibt's da in 250 und 500ml. Ich hab mal so'n 500ml Fläschchen genommen. Ist letztendlich 2 Jahre haltbar.

Da setzt du dann erst die Vitamine zu und Anschließend das dann mit dem Fischöl versiegeln..... 

Wie gesagt ob's was bringt  

Aber ich gehe eben immer davon aus, was ich für mich zur Vorbeugung tun würde 

Nur Kneipp Bäder, bzw. Wessertreten geht da ja nicht.....


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Moin zusammen.

Bezüglich UVC möchte ich hier nur noch kurz das Zitat von Torsten anbringen 





			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> ....Auch treiben im Wasser keine guten Bakterien herum, wie man hier und da lesen kann, sondern Pilzsporen, __ Parasiten, deren Larven und Eier, Viren, Protozoen und Bakteriophagen. Fast allesamt Lebewesen die der Fisch nicht braucht und wofür sich eine UVC Lampe auch noch gut eignet. Im Wasser zählt in dieser Richtung nur wie viele Bakterien von welcher Art vorhanden sind und nur damit entscheidet sich ob ein Gewässer und somit auch die Lebewesen darin keimbelastet sind oder nicht. Die für den Stoffumsatz (im Filter) wichtigen Bakterien sind durchweg sessile, also festsitzende Arten, die nicht ständig im Freiwasser umhertreiben, wie manche das annehmen. Andernfalls wäre es auch ziemlich unnütz einen Filter mit viel Ansiedlungsfläche aufzubauen, wenn dort doch niemand wohnen möchte.
> 
> Ich war einer ganzen Zeitlang auch dem Irrglauben verfallen das eine UVC Lampe für Bakterien schädlich ist. Bis man mich eines besseren belehrt hat und ich mich mit dem Thema UVC etwas mehr auseinander gesetzt habe. Sie trägt auch zu Stabilisierung unseres Teichwassers da. ....


[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25/]Quelle[/URL] 

und darum bitten, die entsprechende Diskussion an geeigneterer Stelle weiterzuführen, wo sie der Suchende später auch finden kann. 

Entweder macht Ihr ein neues Thema dazu auf, oder einer der Mods verschiebt auf Euren Wunsch hin die entsprechenden Teile in ein neues Thema. 

Die Diskussion (falls das verlinkte Thema nicht ausreicht) ist m.M.n. viel zu interessant, um sie hier anfangen und enden zu lassen.


----------



## simon (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo alle teich:crazy 
mal paar bilder nach 10 monaten 
     
     
 
bin mal gespannt wie es sich weiterentwickelt
gruss simon


----------



## simon (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo
     
     
     

langsam wirds ein teich mit pflanzen
gruss simon


----------



## schrope (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon!

Ich finde deinen Teich echt total gelungen!  
Ich möchte deine Technik was das verstecken der Teichfolie angeht auch in meinem neuen Teich verwenden.
Dazu hätte ich jedoch noch eine Frage:
Welches Vlies hast du für innen, also das Vlies welches du verputzt hast, verwendet? 500 g/qm? Wie dick war das ungefähr?

In unseren Baumärkten in der Umgebung haben die immer nur dieses graue Vlies mit den bunten Fasern drinnen (Russenwolle). Ist das dafür geeignet? 
Danke!


----------



## simon (29. März 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo zusammen
neuer frühling,neue bilder?
na klar
so siehts dieses jahr aus
   
 
 
 
 
gruss simon


----------



## wp-3d (29. März 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Na Hallo,

hast ja schön sauber gehalten, das zahlt sich jetzt aus.


----------



## mitch (29. März 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hi simon,

dein teich schaut aus wie aus dem ei gepellt  

hast du die kiesel am grund schon gezählt  

die pflanzen werden wohl noch ein weilchen brauchen bis sie durchstarten.


----------



## simon (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo
kleiner umbau am wasereinlauf
habe nun 2 einflussbereiche gemacht
zum einen wars vorher ne kleine gammelecke
zum zweiten war die strömung doch recht heftig
vorher
 
nachher
  
so das wars erstmal
als nächstes werde ich im laufe des jahres einen hundeteich hintendran bauen
mit kleinem bachlauf als verbindung
gruss simon


----------



## oxtorner (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Seimäään!

Geiles Teich was du da gezaubert hast.

Bilder immer schön Step für Step dadurch konnte man den "rasanten" Fortschritt gut erkennen. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Unterwasseraufnahmen.
... --> dann Seimään Cousteau oder so.

Ich würd dir gern mal 4000l von deinem TipTop Wasser abnehmen. Bei mir grünts momentan so.:evil

Hab grad ne Kiste Mineralwasser leer darin könnt ich's mit nen paar Touren wegschafften. *g


----------



## wp-3d (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*



oxtorner schrieb:


> Hallo Seimäään!
> 
> Geiles Teich was du da gezaubert hast.
> 
> ...




Hallo Stefan,

komm ins Extertal und ich zeige Dir wie es geht, ohne 4000 Ltr. Wasser zu transportieren. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=77727#post77727


----------



## oxtorner (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

@Werner 

Dangge, dangge Werner. Aber das mit dem Alg werd ich wohl mit Pflanzen und Geduld vertreiben.:smoki

ACHTUNG..........

...ich werd dir demnächst Konkurenz bei den Fischstäbchen Fotos machen (Fotos unter Wasser).

Ich muß nur noch den Fisch nackig machen und waschen. Wegen der Optik.


----------



## simon (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

servus
heute zur mittagszeit
 
fischis auf dem weg zur mittagspause
 
da bleiben sie dann nen 1/2stündchen
    
langsam grünt es
gruss simon


----------



## JochenK (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

erst mal ein großes Kompliment zu dem tollen Teich!
Sieht echt klasse aus was Du da gebaut hast, aufgrund des Spareffektes interessiert mich wie viele andere auch die Geschichte mit dem vermörtelten Vlies.
Ich habe in diesem Mega-Beitrag gelesen, dass Du es zum einen mit der Drahtbürste bearbeitet hast, und das Du 500er Vlies genommen hast?
Wie aufwendig war das anrauhen, und wie gut ließ sich das Vlies auf der Folie verkleben?

Freue mich auf Deine Antwort.


----------



## simon (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo jochen
ich mein es war 500er vlies(oh schande ich weiss es nimmer genau)
aufrauen geht ganz gut mit ner stahlbürste,danach mit ner trasszementbrühe(ja wirklich ne dünne brühe=suppenartig)eingestrichen mittels kleisterbürste und danach 2 dünne schichten mörtel anwerfen mit dem netz dazwischen.
das vlies wure nicht auf die folie geklebt sondern nur mit dem substrat oben beschwert
gruss simon


----------



## Dobifrauchen (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Super Teich, Super Fische, Super Wasserqualität...bin hin und weg...


----------



## phil73 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon,
dein teich hat schon was
mit der gestaltung und der fischauswahl echt was zum angucken
..
Undwie du die folie mit dem flies verdeckt hast ist schon geil ...schaut sehr schwehr und aufwendig auf (werde ich wohl nicht machen).
LG Phil


----------



## simon (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo
paar bilder zum fast 2 jährigen burzeltach
     
     
gruss simon


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon!
Na :gratuliere herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum! :sekt
Traumhaftes Wasser


----------



## inge50 (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

 sehr klares Wasser, toll.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Olli.P (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon,

ist ja toll geworden. 


Aber: 
Wie hast du den __ Reiher so zahm bekommen, das der beim fotografieren stehen bleibt.......


----------



## simon (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

so nach getaner herbstsäuberung hab ich noch paar bilder gemacht.
zur abwechslung mal die rasselbande vor der fütterung
extra für matschepampe-eva
die goldelritzen                                ein __ gründling
                 
dann mal paar fischis(mensch sind die gross geworden
                 
                 
                 
                 
und zum schluss pflanzen
                 
schau mer mal wies nächstes jahr wird
gruss simon
p.s. der braun/silberne wird im frühjahr umziehen


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,
sehr schön Dein Teich, Wasser superklar, alle Achtung!
Und natürlich die Fischis.... extra für mich der __ Gründling abgelichtet.... na, da sag' ich doch "lieben Dank"!
Eva-Maria


----------



## toschbaer (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

sehr schöner Teich !!

Wieviel Koi kauft der Simon noch??  


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## simon (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo friedhelm
ich werde noch genau 0,00 koi kaufen.
ich werde den bestand von derzeit 7 koi auf 4 koi in den nächsten 3 jahren reduzieren.
wie geschrieben wird im frühjahr der braune ausziehen und in jahr darauff der orangene.
7 goldorfen hab ich ja schon ausziehen lassen.
der bstand muss leider der literanzahl angepasst werden.
nach heutigem wissen würde ich erst garkeine koi mehr einziehen lassen.
gruss simon


----------



## Udo (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

 und wenn es nachwuchs gibt ??

gruß udo


----------



## simon (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

fressen den die sonnenbärsche
gruss simon


----------



## simon (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

moin moin
sonntag vormittag  sonne pur  was tut man??
man macht bilder am teich  beim chillen

das ihr mal wieder gucken könnt
gruss simon


----------



## Inken (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon!

Wie schön, mal wieder einen Blick auf deinen Teich werfen zu können! Bei dir scheint ja alles gesund und munter zu sein! Super! 

Und zu deinem ewig klaren Wasser sag ich jetzt mal nix.. 


Schöne Bilder!

Und wo nehmt ihr eigentlich alle die Sonne her?


----------



## Susanne (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Super, hab den ganzen Beitrag gelesen (wegen der "Zementwände"). Toll gelungen, nur das Wasser ist arg klar, da sieht man ja jedes Teil auf dem Boden 

Grüßle
Su


----------



## flo88 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon.
Danke nochmals für deine Hilfen.

Hast du noch aktuelle Bilder von diesem Jahr?

Würde mich interessieren, wie sich dein Teich entwickelt hat.

Habe öfters gelesen, das sich bei Kies als Teichsubtrat sich schnell Fadenalgen u.ä bildet.

Viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## simon (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

moin moin flo
dein wunsch ist mir befehl,am we werd ich also bilder machen und einstellen
thema fadenalgen  die hat wohl jeder mehr oder weniger^^
ich hab grad mehr schwebealgen
also guckste sonntag wieder rein


----------



## flo88 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

*Drauf freu*

Schwegealgen wirste wohl in Griff bekommen, oder kommen se vom Auflösen der Fadenalgen...
Das ist dann ein länger fristiges Problem


----------



## simon (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

moinsen
gutes wetter gute laune also bilder


----------



## Goldi2009 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

schön, mal wieder was von deinem Teich zu sehen. Sieht richtig gut aus. Die paar Algen verschwinden mit der Zeit von selbst.


----------



## ex600 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

und grüß Gott an alle anderen Teichbauer im Forum. Ich bin zwar schon seit einem Jahr hier angemeldet, hab' aber bisher nur viel gelesen und mich informiert.

Schon im vergangenen Jahr habe ich Dein Teichprojekt mit großer Begeisterung verfolgt und mir vorgenommen, heuer im Juni selbst los zu legen. Prompt habe ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Ich muß also noch ein paar Wochen zuwarten....

Mein Entschluß steht aber fest: Nach dem "Simon-Prinzip" soll ein Teich gebaut werden.
Jetzt plagt mich eine Frage: Wie hält man während der Bauphase nach Einbringen von Vlies und Folie und wieder Vlies den Boden einigermaßen sauber und wie vermeidet man Beschädigungen. Durch das Einschlämmen, mit Sand bewerfen, Regen... landen doch Unmengen an Dreckwasser, Sand und Steinchen am Teichboden. Hast Du da regelmäßig geputzt, die Folie abgedeckt? Hast Du den Teichboden zuerst oder ganz zum Schluß vermörtelt oder gar nicht?

Noch eine Frage: Ich wohne auf der schwäbischen Alb und da ist der Untergrund extrem steinig (max 5cm Humus). Die Steine sind zudem sehr Kalkhaltig. Kann ich diese Steine später im Teich wieder verwenden oder sind Kalksteine da nicht geeignet?

Letzte Frage (vorerst): Im Winter müssen Pumpen, Scläuche usw aus dem Wasser. Wie bringt Ihr die im Frühjahr wieder ein, ohne daß dann Pflanzen... beschädigt werden?

Und abschließend noch einmal ein ganz dickes Lob an Simon und an die anderen Foristen

Grüße eX600


----------



## simon (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

moin moin
ich wusste doch ich hab was vergessen
muss mich mal wieder um meinen teich im forum kümmern


----------



## mitch (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

Hi Simon,



> ich wusste doch ich hab was vergessen


ja ja das Alter   

"welcome back"

mach doch mal ein paar neue Bilder - die letzten sind ja schon ne Zeitlang her


----------



## simon (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

moin moin mitch
schön das du auch noch am start bist hier
bin auf der suche nach einem teichsauger hier wieder reingestolpert,welcher nun bestellt ist
bilder werd ich nach dem einsatz dann machen und posten
der teich sieht aus wie immer,volle sichttiefe viel leben im teich
nach den nun doch schon paar tagen als *teicher* muss ich sagen
mein eizigster fehler war,mir keinen teichsauger gekauft zu haben und den teich zu klein gebaut zu haben
bilder folgen bald
gruss simon


----------



## simon (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hallo
mal paar bilder
                   

                   

 
wie man sieht haben die pflanzen kleinere lücken,die ich dann doch langsam mal schliessen will.
das ein oder andere ging leider auch mal ein,das erste paket ist schon unterwegs!!danke lia
nächstes frühjahr werd ich auf die suche nach manchen pflanzen gehn die mir gefallen haben,ich aber weder namen kenne noch die damalige bezugsquelle
ich werd hier mal ne kleine liste mithersetzen was ich so suche,auch für mich als erinnerung denn ich lese meinen bauthreat min. 1 mal im jahr(weil ich ihn so gut finde und meine bilder vom teich alle weg sind)
wer die von mir gesuchten pflanzen überhat kann mich gern anschreiben,selbstverständlich erstatte ich portogeld und gern auch eine kleine*aufwandsentschädigung*
als erstes habe ich nun die __ seekanne wiederentdeckt,


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: hier kommt nu auch mein teichbau*

hi Simon,

schön das du meiner bitte nachgekommen bist - danke für die neuen Bilder  

die Fisch haben ja ganz gut zugelegt, da sieht man sie leichter 



Wenn du noch Grünzeugs (nächstes Frühjahr) brauchst schick mal ne pn


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Simon, über ein Update würde ich mich freuen. Die Baumweise mit dem vermörteln auf Vlies, anstatt der teuren Verbundmatte fand ich super interessant. Dein Teich macht auch heute noch keine Probleme was Dichtigkeit angeht schätze ich mal? 
Gruß Florian


----------

